# New sigma owner



## waynegs (Nov 10, 2009)

After reading reviews about it here, I went out to the bullet trap today and rented a sigma. The first couple of mags were all over the place, but once I adapted to the trigger I was keeping a nice grouping. I really like the feel of the gun and the trigger pull did not really bother me since the only other gun I have is a 22 Beretta Neos.

Long story short, $319 later and here it is...


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a .40 and love it. It's no M&P but it's a good gun. I going to buy another one when the price drops to $249.00 that's what I payed for my .40 last Christmas.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Check S&W's Web site. They sometimes have free magazine's and other rebates for new buyers.

Enjoy

tumbleweed


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice gun, but hey, what's with the potato masher?


----------



## waynegs (Nov 10, 2009)

jc27310 said:


> Nice gun, but hey, what's with the potato masher?


There is another forum I read where an unofficial rule was started that all firearm photos must include a calculator and kitchen utensil


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

TOF said:


> Check S&W's Web site. They sometimes have free magazine's and other rebates for new buyers.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> tumbleweed


They've got one now, IIRC. $50 mail in rebate or 2 free mags


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

Congrats. I know a few guys who have Sigma's and have had NO problems with them.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

They are pretty nice weapons. I had one a while back. 

Why the hell would you need a calculator and a kitchen utensil in a gun pic for any forum?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

We have 4 S&W Sigma's in our family and none of us have ever had a problem with any of them.










We all sent them to S&W and they made the trigger much smoother & crisper - for FREE

I think you will like you're Sigma when you get used to the long trigger pull.

It is a very concealable gun.

It's trigger is a lot like shooting a Double Action only pistol.

:smt1099


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

waynegs said:


> There is another forum I read where an unofficial rule was started that all firearm photos must include a calculator and kitchen utensil


LOL! ok, thats a new one!:anim_lol:

your calculator caught my eye first/ er.. second, then the potato masher... I've been watching most photos for reflections and haven't seen much (thank God).


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Academy has Sigma's for $299 plus the $50 dollar rebate. $249 means that I will own more Sigma's.


----------



## Bigpoppy (Oct 19, 2008)

I bought a Sigma 40VE almost two years ago and I put a Pachmayr grip glove on it and it feels just as comfortable in the hand as my 2 M&Ps.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Bigpoppy said:


> I bought a Sigma 40VE almost two years ago and I put a Pachmayr grip glove on it and it feels just as comfortable in the hand as my 2 M&Ps.


I have the same grip and love it.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the tip.

I bought 3 of the grips today for the 3 of the 4 S&W Sigma's in our family.

I've already put mine on and shot at the range with it today.

I really like it.

:smt1099


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

I've had my Sigma SW9VE for over a year now and its been good to me..... not a single FTF or FTE or anything odd at all. And the heavy trigger has never really bothered me too much but now I don't even notice it. Whoever said its like a DAO revolver is right, I've never thought about it like that but I can see that..... 

Mine was $349 "Allied Forces" version (all black) with case and S&W Flashlight. Even at that price I liked it better than anything I shot around the price..... 

The only gun I liked more of the ones I shot was a Sig Sauer P226 (I think) but it was also a lot more money at the time.... But even when I upgrade someday I will keep the Sigma around....


----------



## Atroxus (Nov 7, 2008)

I had an SW40VE, but I sold it. It was extremely reliable while I had it. The heavy trigger was driving me nuts though, even after putting 700+ rounds through it and tons of dry fire practice. My wife also didn't like that my home defense weapon did not have a safety. Now I have a Beretta 92FS. Some day I will get another .40 though, it was fun to shoot other than that trigger. :smt023


----------



## PincheOgro1 (Dec 2, 2009)

I just bought a S&W Sigma SW40VE last month. Been to the range one time with it. Only shot 35 rounds. At 15 yards, my first 5 shots, I aimed dead center, and the rounds were hitting the target low at 7 O'clock. but I did have a about a 4 inch group. I thought it was the pistol (yeah blame the horse), and I started aiming high and to the right. It was a sillohuette target, and aiming that way I got the remaing 30 shots all over the midsection of the target, and within 7 inches of the (X) or bullseye. I have since learned I was fingering the trigger wrong. I heard it refered to as "7 O'clock push". TOO much finger on the trigger. Next time at the range I will utilize that information.

With the price of ammo these days, I want to make every round count. I have ordered a laser sight for my weapon. It cost $69.00 from:

Carlo's Machine Shop Services LLC
[email protected]
http://themachinistscrib.com/laser-sight-for-sampw-sigma-pistols-sw40ve-sw.html
Ph#: 225-667-7341


----------



## GatorDude (Dec 5, 2009)

You'll definitely learn about trigger control with a Sigma. But, I figure if I'm going to ever hold a burglar at gunpoint for 20 minutes while waiting for the cops, I don't want a light trigger. I saw what happened in Pulp Fiction . . .


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Buy a Pachmyr slip on grip for your Sigma and you will love the gun.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

TheReaper said:


> Buy a Pachmyr slip on grip for your Sigma and you will love the gun.


Your right I have one on mine.

:smt1099


----------



## saratj1 (Dec 20, 2009)

*sigma*

nice pulp fiction reference...my sigma shot the same around 7-8 o'clock 3-4 inches low but i know i need practice though been shooting rifles/huntiong most of my like been shooting pistols for only a year and not really often at that as i have moved in town. i had a cobra patriot .45 befor this and its night and day, but i want to upgrade slowly based upon seriousness with the sport so i can truly appreciate a good gun


----------



## saratj1 (Dec 20, 2009)

*pic*

heres a pic


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

saratj1 said:


> nice pulp fiction reference...my sigma shot the same around 7-8 o'clock 3-4 inches low but i know i need practice though been shooting rifles/huntiong most of my like been shooting pistols for only a year and not really often at that as i have moved in town. i had a cobra patriot .45 befor this and its night and day, but i want to upgrade slowly based upon seriousness with the sport so i can truly appreciate a good gun


Being the Sigma trigger is like it is if you practice with some dry firing using a spot on the wall or the like. After a while you will be able to pull and not push or pull the nose with your trigger pull. You will be surprised how much it moves right before it breaks and right when it breaks. When I had mine I did a lot of that and had also used a bore sighter to watch for the dot moving when squeezing the trigger. The pull will get better over time and you will get better at it. I did put a Wolff spring in mine later but that just made things that much easier. I come out good on the trade that sent my 40VE packing but sometimes I still miss it. If I was in the market for a striker fired weapon again I would have no problem getting another one. That long and strong pull takes a little getting used top but if you can that weapon will group as good as many other pistols that cost a good bit more.


----------



## molinee (Jul 24, 2009)

Took my new Sigma 9mm to the range today. Put 120 rounds of White Box thru it and Not one problem... Not one jam.... Not one misfire. Trigger pull is a little weird for sure but I am sure the more I shoot the more it will work for me. So for anyone on the fence on this weapon... Just Do It!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

THe trigger will get better on it's own a little and you do get used to it. That's what matters most. And the dang thing will eat about anything. It's hard to put a weapon like that down in my opinion. THey are not tack drivers but that's now what you pay for when you get one. You do get a good weapon that will work though. nd they are pretty accurate from what I've seen out of them.


----------



## Stealthy4 (Sep 29, 2009)

waynegs said:


> There is another forum I read where an unofficial rule was started that all firearm photos must include a calculator and kitchen utensil


This has to be corvetteforum off topic....they come up with some strange stuff...:smt1099


----------

